# River Boat



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

MPsteelheader said:


> actually it was a price thing with me...
> 
> these boats dealerships dont take you seriously when your 24 and look like a college student...
> 
> ...



:lol: When I first got out of college, I had the same problems. I remember living in Detroit and going to buy a new car after a softball game. Sales guy looked me over and blew me off. Came back the next day after work and it is amazing what a change of cloths will do.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

TSS Caddis said:


> Someone needs to call Wooldridge and tell them to quit making 30k boats with tunnels for jets.:lol: What were they thinking


like i said. just explaining the physics of it.
the boats you speak of are built for both jets and props. if you have enough HP on a jet/tunnel... you'll never see the difference, but just cuz someone is selling a 30k boat w/ a jet/tunnel doesn't mean Newton was wrong.

in smaller boats (14-16') range displacement is a very big factor. try running a 20hp jet on a 1448 and a 1548 and you'll see exactly what i mean - the bigger boat goes faster, carries more load, has better hole shot... same motor, heavier boat... 
you can find a 14' and a 16' boat where the 16' is only 150lbs more than the 14' yet displaces enough water to float another 400+lbs. 
load(total weight) vs displacement will designate how much power you need. Adding displacement that doesn't affect the overall weight very much is a good thing. raising your jet serves little purpose because anthing the jet will hit while moving will hit the bottom of the hull first - regardless of flat transom or tunnel.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

SO Back to KARL.....You know the guy that started this post :lol: 

Did you pick up the boat you PM'ed me about ???? If so we need pictures, pictures......


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

MPsteelheader said:


> actually it was a price thing with me...
> 
> these boats dealerships dont take you seriously when your 24 and look like a college student...
> 
> ...


my first boat (my jet) i bought used.
my second boat (bass boat) i bought new.
my third boat (duck boat) i BUILT MY DARN SELF:lol::lol::lol:

buying a new boat off the lot is a puckering experience. i doubt i will do it again... too many good used ones out there anymore. If i were to set up another jet rig... i would find a good aluminum hull used... hock the motor and then buy either a new or lightly used jet and go from there.

i might be selling my jet next spring.... i'm in need of a more practical rig, just don't hit the shallows like i did in IN.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

thedude said:


> raising your jet serves little purpose because anthing the jet will hit while moving will hit the bottom of the hull first - regardless of flat transom or tunnel.


True, but I've rattled gravel with the bottom of the boat on plane all the time and am fine. If I didn't have the jet shoe 5" above the bottom of the boat because of the tunnel, I'd be SOL and sitting on a gravel bar. Funneling water is a good thing. Same goes with hitting logs, no doubt you can take one up the tunnel and to your shoe, but if the logs are horizontal they may smack the bottom of the boat, but your motor is projected. This is good when you are talking 10k for a motor. Boat bottoms can be repaired and are hard to damage, the same can't be said about your motor. I'd much rather have the boat bottom take the hit then the motor.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

we got my buddies tunnel stuck on on a stump in the tunnel... it wasn't cool.:lol: 
same boat we got stuck in a cornfield.



but i can see your point.


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

Seriously though...

What do you guys think about fishing light line for salmon from a tunnel hull with a jet? I'm thinking 3lb. trilene icefishing line (knot superiority) and a 6ft. Eagle Claw "Glass Banana" (for maximum sensitivity). Will that work from a tunnel hull with a jet and 17lb. transom-mounted trolling motor, or am I better off just sticking with the snoopy raft that I've been using?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Creek-Chub said:


> Seriously though...
> 
> What do you guys think about fishing light line for salmon from a tunnel hull with a jet? I'm thinking 3lb. trilene icefishing line (knot superiority) and a 6ft. Eagle Claw "Glass Banana" (for maximum sensitivity). Will that work from a tunnel hull with a jet and 17lb. transom-mounted trolling motor, or am I better off just sticking with the snoopy raft that I've been using?


Sorry, can't comment. I'm still shaking in fear from an earlier post comming to fruition. 30k Wooldridge screaming 40mph down the river with an A.D.D. driver trying to light up a smoke, load an iron maiden cd and steer all at the same time, ala Steve Hutchins :lol:


----------



## MPsteelheader (May 2, 2000)

thedude said:


> i might be selling my jet next spring.... i'm in need of a more practical rig, just don't hit the shallows like i did in IN.


hey now i may fish for IN's fish but i sure as hell dont fish there...

but to show appreciation for their plantings i buy an indiana liscense to support a fishery that michigan has yet to utilize


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

MPsteelheader said:


> hey now i may fish for IN's fish but i sure as hell dont fish there...
> 
> but to show appreciation for their plantings i buy an indiana liscense to support a fishery that michigan has yet to utilize


wasn't directed at you. i bought the rig when i lived in indiana and smallie fished on some local rivers (st. joe, tippicanoe, kankakee). most rivers up near me now are either wadable or for the most part navigable so i'm looking into an 18' lund-ish rig that i can use on the river and big lake too.
bout the only time i use it anymore is trolling the grand for steel in the spring and a trip or two up the thornapple for smallies. 

i am tossing around the idea of a big 18-20 mod v w/ a prop/tunnel...would work on the big lake on most days as well as the rivers and would make a good huntin boat too. hmmm.....


----------



## karl.d (Nov 20, 2003)

malainse said:


> SO Back to KARL.....You know the guy that started this post :lol:
> 
> Did you pick up the boat you PM'ed me about ???? If so we need pictures, pictures......



I sure did. Lowe '05 1648MT, 20" transom, 25hp Johnson. Came with a Garmin 250 and a Minn Kota 40lb transom mount electric motor, storage cover, two seats, etc...

Now I just need a place to park the sucker!! Any of you GR locals have any good ideas (or spare garage stalls) for me? 



















The front seat is sort of strange but the middle bench seat has the livewell/storage area. Hard to put a seat on there..


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Very Sweet... That will do just fine.....I am sure you have 20 rod holders on her by now...:lol: 

Now as Creek-Chub said you just need some 3lb ice fishing line and good to go for the salmon/ steel, oh no that was only for tunnel/jet boats.......:lol:


----------



## Dutchman (Jan 17, 2000)

TSS Caddis said:


> but I've rattled gravel with the bottom of the boat on plane all the time and am fine.


 Maybe if you didn't have that stupid tunnel you wouldn't hit bottom so much.:lol: 

Just kidding


----------



## TNRIVERRAT (Dec 19, 2005)

I am not sure if this boat is along the lines of what your looking for but, I use mine in all the rivers and tailwaters in the mid south. It will float in 3 inches of water while loaded with me and a client. I can run with my outboard in shallow water drive in water as shallow as 6 inches.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

I like the poling platform in back.  I can see using it for fishing bobbers.  :coco: 

Karl, nice rig. I have one with the exact same dimensions, and it serves me fine. One thing though is use it for a while and see if you really want to have those seats in there. I found that seats only get in the way.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Way to go Karl,( Captain Karl), congrats Take me fishin sometime! I know I shouldn't have showed you all them spots on the zoo!:evil: 

That boat looks way too clean to be a steely sled!


----------



## karl.d (Nov 20, 2003)

Spanky said:


> Way to go Karl,( Captain Karl), congrats Take me fishin sometime! I know I shouldn't have showed you all them spots on the zoo!:evil:
> 
> That boat looks way too clean to be a steely sled!


I know, there is no duct tape holding it together yet, but give me a while and I'll make some dents. I would also be happy to let you show me more of the kazoo, any time!  Good to hear from you Spanky.

Took the maiden voyage on Labor Day and she ran great. Also got a smallie with a deformed upper lip...

As far as rod holders go, I think will be re-using some of my cabelas/scotty ones from the big lake boat, as I will only need to buy the mounts. Soon enough it will be slimed up from salmon and steel!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Funny, real funny, congrats!


----------

